# Xeon 5500, SMP / Hyperthreading issues

## phenxor

Hi there,

I am in the process of setting up a bunch of new Dell Poweredge 710 boxes with Gentoo, however I am not sure if I am dealing with a bug or a feature.

The boxes came preloaded with RHEL5 which detected all 16 cores/hyperthreads in the system - yet after building Gentoo kernel I only see 8 CPU's.

```
localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5530_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 18 Aug 2009 04:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j17"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups diskio dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog mmx mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

This is the output from cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5530  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2394.189

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 16

initial apicid  : 16

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4788.37

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5530  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2394.189

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4788.09

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5530  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2394.189

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 4

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 18

initial apicid  : 18

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4788.08

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5530  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2394.189

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 4

initial apicid  : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4788.12

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 4

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5530  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2394.189

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4788.10

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 5

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5530  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2394.189

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 20

initial apicid  : 20

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4788.07

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 6

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5530  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2394.189

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 4

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 22

initial apicid  : 22

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4788.09

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 7

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 26

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5530  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2394.189

cache size      : 8192 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 6

initial apicid  : 6

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4788.05

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

And lspci.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 13)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 13)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 13)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 13)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 13)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 13)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 13)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 9 (rev 13)

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 13)

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 13)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 13)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

01:00.1 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

02:00.1 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

03:00.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068E PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 08)

07:00.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 1078 (rev 04)

08:03.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200eW WPCM450 [Hermon] - Winbond/Nuvoton (rev 0a)

```

Should i be seeing 16 CPU's and not 8?

Or is the kernel doing something funky?

----------

## phenxor

solved, some numa option was enabled that was restricting my ability to set max CPU's in the kernel to 16

----------

## phenxor

I stand corrected. Still showing 8 CPU's after reboot.

----------

## eccerr0r

ACPI enabled in your kernel?

Probably is, but worth checking.

----------

